# {HELP) Sbi debit card,3d secure and otp



## pkkumarcool (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey guys i just got my new bank account.I got sbi visa debit card.I registered my fathers mobile no. for the account.My father already have sbi mastero card atm registered with the same no. the mastero card work perfectly for transaction and is 3d secure ready.But when i try to register my new card for 3d secure so that i can buy things online,it says card not  registered approach bank i done that but they also dont know about issue.Is the issue with 2 card registed on same number??


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 22, 2014)

Have you tried the card to withdraw cash from atm


----------



## baiju (Apr 22, 2014)

Probably your card is not activated yet. First try it in an ATM. I am using the same mobile phone number for two sbi accounts and I have not faced any problem. However for mobile banking using sbi freedom, only one account can be linked to the phone number.


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

baiju said:


> Probably your card is not activated yet. First try it in an ATM. I am using the same mobile phone number for two sbi accounts and I have not faced any problem. *However for mobile banking using sbi freedom, only one account can be linked to the phone number.*



This. I use SBI Freedom a lot and it can only be configured to one number.
I think your issue might be that the card hasn't been activated yet. Try to purchase something from a store and use the same card to swipe, if it doesn't work then it's the card's problem and you should get one reissued. If both ATM and swipe works, but you can't use the mobile number I guess I and the bank has to agree, not clear why it's so...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 22, 2014)

my atm card is working fine transaction msg comes everytime when money is withdrawn by atm on the same no. but i cant use my card to purchase anything when i try to registed 3d secure a message in red shows my mobile no. is not registered with the card i didnt got otp also.  [MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION] yeah thats what i am reffering to purchasing with card cant there be two otp(my card and fathers card) for same no.? i guess thats the problem i think i have to request in branch to change the no. for otp for my card


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

No, two accounts can't be registered under same mobile number.


----------

